# Eggshare Live chat



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya ladies

Just thought i would mention this

Would u all like to meet in the chat room for a natter??

If u would

Post below and i will try and arrange a time and place

Em


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

I woudl love to!  

Helen xx


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Me too!!

Susana
x


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Great idea   

Amanda x


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2005)

i'm new can i join in pls...


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

yes please

Sam


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hi there girls!!!

Sorry havent got back to u sooner have sinusitus and just couldnt look at the screen yesterday

Any ideas when u would like to chat

i will check out when the possibilities are and post on this thread and then u can let me know and we can arrange a time date!!

Speak soon   
Em


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

the options i can do for the live chat are

Mon evenings

thurs evenings

friday evenings

or tues or thurs afternoons

If u prefer a weekend then let me know cos i am nearly always around then!!

Em


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

any night is fine with me 

Sam


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

How about next thursday?? (8/12)


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi there,
Yeap! I'm up for that!

xx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

I would like to join the chat if thats ok? Maybe i could share my experience of egg sharing and keep people positive  

L xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Leanne

that would be absolutely fantastic if ur able to!!

thank you

Hugs to kaydn and jake!!

Emilyxx


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

What time on Thursday is chat?  I maybe able to join you.

Amanda


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Doh, silly me   , I've just seen the other message.

Amanda


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Amanda

Hope your able to join us

chat is 830-930

Everyone welcome

Emxx


----------

